# Perl 5.18 upgrade error:  No such file or directory



## jws (Oct 3, 2013)

Guys,

While upgrading *P*erl from 5.12 to 5.18 *I* get the following errors:


```
===>  Installing for perl-threaded-5.18.1_1
===>  Checking if lang/perl5.18 already installed
===>   Registering installation for perl-threaded-5.18.1_1
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/lang/perl5.18/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/Version/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/lang/perl5.18/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/man/man3/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/lang/perl5.18/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/man/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/lang/perl5.18/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/sys/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/lang/perl5.18/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/machine/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/lang/perl5.18/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/auto/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/lang/perl5.18/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/auto/): No such file or directory
*** [fake-pkg] Error code 74

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.18.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.18.
```

And indeed these directories do not exist. Ideas?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 3, 2013)

Staging has _just_ been added to Perl. I suggest you update your ports tree in an hour or so and then try again.


----------



## EasyTarget (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks like another staging issue? Try the solution given for mail/dovecot2 here and build with NO_STAGE..?





			
				kpa said:
			
		

> I think you can also set the NO_STAGE variable on make(1) command line:
> 
> `make -DNO_STAGE install clean`
> 
> ...


..and inform the port maintainer / submit a PR.


----------



## jws (Oct 4, 2013)

`portmaster -m "-DNO_STAGE"` did it indeed. According to the maintainer it doesn't have to do with the package, but with an older pkg (could be on my system as well, ports tree was three months old.). http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-ports@freebsd.org/msg52132.html


----------

